#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: -مشکل- عدم اتصال به اینترنت(با کابل Lan )

## 4N15

با سلام 
بنده یه مودم وایمکس ایرانسل دارم . از طریق Wireless با مودم usb) Tp-link[COLOR=#000000] ) به نت وصل میشم .. ولی وقتی کابل Lan رو وصل میکنم
(قسمت ethernet پشت مودم و يه سرشم به ورودى شبكه مادربورد كامپيوتر كه پشت كيسه) هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته !! اصلا به نت وصل نمیشه با اینکه چراغک

----------

*meigoon*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Masoud_Y

*با سلام دوست عزیز احتمالا ویندوز سیستم شما درایو  lan رو نمیشناسه لطفا به منجر دیواس رفته و اونو چک کنید 





*

----------

*4N15*,*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## reza_476

باسلام
عکسهای باکیفیت از خود دستگاه و پانل آن و سیم بندی توسط کابل Lan به مودم و ...  قرار بده تا راحت تر راهنمایی شوی

----------

*4N15*,*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## hanirayan

باسلام

شما طبق گفته استاد عزیز از نصب بودن درایور  lan مطمئن شوید با یک کابل دیگه امتحان کنید احتمال اینکه تنظیمات dns شما 

هم بهم ریخته باشه اون ها رو هم چک کنید

در نهایت با نصب ویندوز جدید و نصب درایور شبکه اگه مشکل پابرجا بود خوده پورت LAN مشکل داره 

موفق باشید

----------

*4N15*,*ma1369*,*nekooee*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## 4N15

برای تنظیمات راهنمایی میکنین dns ؟
کابل lan رو با سیستم دیگه ای امتحان کردم مشکل نبود ... 
تنظیمات درایو رو چک کردم : نصب نیست!!

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.


برای نصب باید چیکار کنم ؟! 

با سپاس فراوان

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## mj_blue

برو از بازار یک درایور پک سالیشن بخر
روی سیتمت اجراش کن
DriverPack Solution >> Download drivers installation software

----------

*4N15*,*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

اگر CD مادربردت رو داری تو CD درایورش هست در غیر اینصورت به سایت سازنده مادربردتون مراجعه و دانلود کنید. حتما درایورش هست که مجبور نشید کل درایورها رو از بیرون خریداری کنید.

----------

*4N15*,*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*mj_blue*,*mosaffa*,*reza_476*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام عزیز دلم 
وقتی چراغ لن مودم روشن باشه و چشمک میزنه یعنی داره دانلود واپلود میکنه و بلکل یعنی درایورش نصبه
پیشنهاد میکنم - وقتی میای از کابل لن استفاده کنی - اون مودم وایرلس تی پی لینکت رو خاموش کن
یک عکس از قطعات سخت افزار دیوایس منیجر مای کامپیوترت بگیر ببینم چی به چیه ؟

----------

*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*mj_blue*

----------

